# buying a z



## Dog.Soldier (Mar 13, 2004)

i am looking for a 300zx mostly tt sense it just aint specialwithout turbos the condition of the car does not matter but the car has to be drivable so i can fly and drive it back only lookin to spend 2500 plz post somthin that says ya got what i want


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just to tell you... It'll take work from god for you to find a 90-96 Twin Turbo 300ZX for under 2500 bucks. I bought my 87 300ZX for 1800 and it was in far from good running order... You might want to save up a little more


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I got mine for free I found a 94 tt once for 2500 bucks-- it was missing the heads, turbos and the engine was piled with leaves


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

definatly a project car


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

by the way if you wanted a TT you should've posted this in the Z32 forum


----------



## Dog.Soldier (Mar 13, 2004)

i already found one for 2500 that is a tt but thx for the enthusiastic replys lol and i feel sorry for you guys you spen to much you need to shop around for the good buys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Men aren't like women. We know what we want and will spend just about anything


----------

